# Feel young again



## Youngatheart (Sep 9, 2020)

Be active


----------



## jimbowho (Sep 10, 2020)

I do the same exercises looking for my car keys.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 10, 2020)

jimbowho said:


> I do the same exercises looking for my car keys.


Age related memory problems? You need to exercise more it helps. There are also some activities that might be helpful.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

So does how much sleep a person is able to get.  For me when the mind takes a vacation, it's because I've slept for poorly for so long.  Thankfully I am sleeping better now, so the mental clarity is improving.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm at my best with power naps of 15 minutes each 2 to 3 times a day. I have more energy, feel refreshed than one long nap.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I'm at my best with power naps of 15 minutes each 2 to 3 times a day. I have more energy, feel refreshed than one long nap.


Unless I'm ill I am unable to nap.  It's related to blood sugar issues.  I envy you.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Unless I'm ill I am unable to nap.  It's related to blood sugar issues.  I envy you.


I'm blessed with good health and grateful every moment for it. It beats all wealth I can imagine to be in tip top shape.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

I live in a very hilly area and hill-walking is supposed to be good for the heart. I judge my fitness by how far I can walk up a hill without stopping to take a breather.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 12, 2020)

Recovering from surgery monitoring activities each day for endurance. Today my wife and I went grocery shopping in times past I couldn‘t push the cart. Today i pushed the heavy cart, no problem. Feels good to recognize my strength is returning and will be able to complete scuba exam in two weeks.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I'm blessed with good health and grateful every moment for it. It beats all wealth I can imagine to be in tip top shape.


I couldn't take a nap when I was a kid either and in perfect health.  I wasn't a hyper kid either. 


Mr. Ed said:


> Recovering from surgery monitoring activities each day for endurance. Today my wife and I went grocery shopping in times past I couldn‘t push the cart. Today i pushed the heavy cart, no problem. Feels good to recognize my strength is returning and will be able to complete scuba exam in two weeks.


My husband needs to push a cart so that it holds him up.  Good you have improved.  What is a scuba exam?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I couldn't take a nap when I was a kid either and in perfect health.  I wasn't a hyper kid either.
> 
> My husband needs to push a cart so that it holds him up.  Good you have improved.  What is a scuba exam?


The PADI Open Water final training exam covers written test from PADI Open Water workbook, first open water dive (Cayuga Lake) One of which  I swim to the surface from 20 ft under without air to demonstrate strength and ability in worse case scenario of loss of and emergency surfacing. 

So far training was limited to a small contained swimming pool, not much room to move around in, but I got a general feel for diving nonetheless. I'm looking forward to my open dive, it seems subconsciously I prepared myself for a late September without prior knowledge of gallbladder surgery. Early in my training I purchased 5.5mm Aqualung Wetsuit for added warmth in cold water diving, My 1st & 2nd stage regulators are specifically designed for cold water diving. 

My biggest concern is the rollover affect due to left fin thrust due to left foot bone breakage during childhood this cause me turn to the left instead of moving forward in a straight line. Somebody suggested boring holes in my right fin which would balance my overall fin thrust.

This was one of my instructor's concerns, the other was clearing my face mask underwater. Now I have an Aqualung Pacifica purge mask that I tried out at the YMCA that works just fine.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 13, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I live in a very hilly area and hill-walking is supposed to be good for the heart. I judge my fitness by how far I can walk up a hill without stopping to take a breather.


I do this as well and regard it as a pretty good gauge.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 13, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I live in a very hilly area and hill-walking is supposed to be good for the heart. I judge my fitness by how far I can walk up a hill without stopping to take a breather.


I remember walking in the streets of San Francisco years ago, they keep your ❤ beating intensely. Lombard Street was very challenging, I felt I was going to croak the first time we walked there.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2020)

We have a Wii Game we can play.........golf, tennis, ping-pong, bowling, etc.

Also, during summer months, have a powerboat that we take out. Now, that thing can really give us the exercise in launching/retrieving it!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

The smoke is so bad here from all the fires now that I had to stop my walks.  I usually walked a mile 6 - 7 days a week.


----------

